# ? TAH BSO omenectomy with para pelvic lymph



## mjewett (Jun 18, 2009)

I was wondering how other surgeons code this situation. My general surgeon and another surgeon worked together on this surgery, and we are in disagreement on how it should be coded.

The surgery performed was TAH BSO with omenectomy and pelvic/para lymphadenectomy. Dx. Ovarian CA (183.0)

My surgeon performed the omenectomy and lymph dissection.

The other surgeon did the TAH BSO

I want to code 58951-62, bill co-surgeons for both surgeons.

The other surgeon wants us to bill 58956-80 and 38562 

Which way would be correct or is there another suggestion?

Thanks
Melissa-CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 18, 2009)

*Not my area of expertise*

This is NOT my area of expertise (OB-GYN) ... BUT

I wonder what the other surgeon is planning to code if he wants you (general surgeon) to carve out two parts of the 58951  (58956 and 38562).

Without seeing both op reports it's hard to say for certain, but I think 58951-62 is probably the right way to go.

This is akin to anterior spinal fusions, where the general surgeon opens and closes the case, providing a clear operative field for the Neuro/Ortho surgeon who is doing the acutal spinal fusion. But they both use the spinal arthrodesis code with a 62 modifier. 

Any experts want to weigh in?

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## mjewett (Jun 18, 2009)

The other surgeon wants to bill 58956, and only allow us to bill as the assistant surgeon(-80) 

It boils down that we are in disagreement of what modifier 62 means. I read in CPT that modifier 62 is when each surgeon performs *distinct* parts of the surgery.  The other surgeon's coder says it's not co-surgery because our doctor did her part and your doctor did his part..... That still sounds like the definition of co-surgery to me.


----------

